# Low Growing Carpet Plant That Doesn't Need CO2?



## Akeath (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm looking for a carpet plant for my 10 gallon shrimp tank. I'm using moss trees in the scape, so I want the carpet to be low to the ground so it doesn't look so tall in comparison to the trees that it ruins the illusion I have right now of height. I started with a small amount of Marsilea minuta, but it is such a slow grower that I've about lost patience with it. Anyone know other carpeting plants that stay low to the ground and can work without CO2?

Lighting is two 10 watt 6500K cfls
The substrate is eco-complete
Fertilizer is Kent Proplant and Seachem Iron
No CO2, and I don't want to do Excel either because both can have a negative effect on my shrimp.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Start with more Marsilea Or although you said you didn't want to use it, use CO2. When you don't use too much, it isn't bad at all. It is just like adding any fertilizer to your tank.

For other options, I think you should try the search button. This question is asked over a thousand times before. I'm pretty sure their is a post with the entire list somewhere. Or use the plant database


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Marsilea is the best. You could also try _Hemianthus glomeratus_, although you will need to trim it occasionally.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I had this plant in a tank and it just would not grow. Then one day it just took off and grew fairly quickly. I never did figure out what the trigger for that was.


----------



## Jkeating (Jun 7, 2013)

Honestly, I have NEVER noticed a problem with excel in shrimp tanks. I dosed it 1ml per gallon for over a year in a SSS+ CRS tank. They were breeding like rabbits. I had to shut down the tank due to personal issues, but while it was up it worked fine. I wish I still had some picture. Stupid iPhone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Witchy (May 26, 2014)

Ive been having good luck with dwarf sag in my betta tank. Its growing like mad, no ferts just floramax for substrate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Also Micranthemum sp. "Montecarlo" = "Bacopita" = "New large pearl grass" may be worth a try.

@Witchy: Dwarf sagittaria: interesting topic. What's the maximum height and leaf broadth of your plant?
It seems that there's really a form of S. subulata that stays considerably smaller than "standard" subulata under the same conditions. I didn't get that plant yet. 
Otherwise "standard" S. subulata that can get 30 cm or so is labeled "S. pusilla" in the trade.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I've done glosso in a 10g w/o CO2, but it had 52W of light on it... (2x26W CFL twists). There are plenty of other carpet plants that don't strictly need CO2, but save for Marsilea they mostly need strong lighting and a rich substrate... Hemianthus glomeratus, as suggested, will carpet in strong light w/o CO2, as will Lilaeopsis sp. 'Mini' and Rotala mexicana 'Goias' (the last is probably too big for what you're thinking of). And, of course, the rate of growth in a CO2-free setup is far slower.

Another option to consider is the moss "carpet" made by tying Fissidens or similar to rocks and plopping them where you want the "carpet" to grow...

You could also put some Crypt. parva "ferns" in your moss tree "forest"...


----------



## HybridHerp (May 25, 2012)

I've heard liliopsis chinensis stays short and does well low tech


----------

